# Kommunikation mit Exchange-Server 2007: MAPI,LDAP,EWS. Entscheidungshilfe gesucht



## EricSemmel (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit (aus einem Programm heraus) Daten aus dem Exchange-Server auszulesen und einzugeben. Hierbei geht es um Kalender-, Aufgaben- und Kontaktdaten, die soweit ich weis im ActiveDirectory gespeichert sind. Hintergrund ist eine geplante Synchronisation verschiedener Systeme.

Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf unterschiedliche potentielle Möglichkeiten gestoßen:
- MAPI
- LDAP
- EWS (Exchange Web-Services)

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Technologien hat und mir sagen könnte, welche geeignet wäre.

Mein Ziel ist eine Anwendung (vorzugsweise in Java), die zum einen die Daten aus dem Exchange ausließt und dann an die weiteren Systeme repliziert und zum anderen Daten aus den weiteren Systemen in die Exchange Datenbank (bzw. ins ActiveDirectory) schreibt.


----------

